# Fieldstone foundation issues on new to me home



## onequick (Feb 1, 2012)

So I purchased this renovated 1902 city home about 7 months ago. Not knowing much about the Stone foundations I noticed what were some very faint yellow stains on one wall. I figured there was a water issue and looked at the sidewalk above which had 1/2" gap to the wall so I had the seller fill that in and figured that was probobly the issue.(seller was a flipper) All the grading looked good(mostly sidewalk/porch around the foundation) and all were slopped away. The foundation is all underground except for 6inches or so at the top so after moving in and it getting cold the area being heated I assume accelerated the spoting and effeversense. All the walls seem in great shape in a bearing sense. The home in general is in great shape, but this has me scared to death that im going to have major issues. Someone please guide me into a right path to fix this and give me reassurance i didnt buy a failing pit. Im linking to pictures of the foundation. Ive later learned this is parging and it probobly created more of an issue, and that it being painted with what appears to be Dryloc or an eqiv made it that much worse. from reading up It seems I should Remove the parging and use a hydrated lime/sand mix and mortar just the joints. Sound about right?

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/Basment5.jpg

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/Basement3.jpg

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/Basement2.jpg 

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/Basment6.jpg

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/Basement1.jpg :blink:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

onequick said:


> So I purchased this renovated 1902 city home about 7 months ago. Not knowing much about the Stone foundations I noticed what were some very faint yellow stains on one wall. I figured there was a water issue and looked at the sidewalk above which had 1/2" gap to the wall so I had the seller fill that in and figured that was probobly the issue.(seller was a flipper) All the grading looked good(mostly sidewalk/porch around the foundation) and all were slopped away. so after moving in and it getting cold the area being heated I assume accelerated the spoting and effeversense. All the walls seem in great shape. The home in general is in great shape, but this has me scared to death that im going to have major issues. Someone please guide me into a right path to fix this and give me reassurance i didnt buy a failing pit. Im linking to pictures of the foundation. Ive later learned this is parging and it probobly created more of an issue, and that it being painted with what appears to be Dryloc or an eqiv made it that much worse


It looks like mineral staining to me. I would clean it off and make sure all that parge is bonded before painting anymore on top of it.

I would use something like thoroseal or ugl instead of a masonry parge. it will lock out moisture...regular masonry breathes and will allow moisture in...and painting it makes things worse. These products are designed to block moisture.

Make double sure you take care of any source of excess water(downspouts, gutterless porch roof etc,etc) 


Oh yeah, its called Efflorescence...You can clean it with a mild acid wash. But it will return if you dont get rid of the water source or seal the walls with something similar to what was mentioned.

I think you might be borrowing stress...this is a pretty common thing with fieldstone foundations.


----------



## onequick (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. The white marks appear to be salty(effevesense?) and the darker yellow spots in some places I can stick a screw driver thru the parging and mortar. There was also a mold growing on some of the staining that I applied a mold kill spray to and a mold blocker and have not seen it since. I do not run a dehumidifier down there but do vent te windows alot when it gets above 60 degrees.The first few heavy rains we had I pumped 8-10 gallons of water out of thge basement due to a blocked dowunspot that led water directly into the basement awning unit.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

links to help you.....

http://www.thoroproducts.com/products_waterproofing.htm

http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/latex.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efflorescence


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

onequick said:


> Thanks for the quick response. The white marks appear to be salty(effevesense?) and the darker yellow spots in some places I can stick a screw driver thru the parging and mortar. There was also a mold growing on some of the staining that I applied a mold kill spray to and a mold blocker and have not seen it since. I do not run a dehumidifier down there but do vent te windows alot when it gets above 60 degrees.The first few heavy rains we had I pumped 8-10 gallons of water out of thge basement due to a blocked dowunspot that led water directly into the basement awning unit.


So there you go. First get rid of that surface water, then the basement. :thumbsup:

Remove the loose parge too...preferably all of it. Then repoint any large joints, let cure, then thoroseal.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Unless you want to do perimeter drains in the floor and outside you will have some wetness coming through the walls. If you can keep it dry with a dehumidifier then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, but you will never ever stop water water coming in to the basement unless you stop it from coming into the wall from outside. I would clean it up with a scraper and a still brush using a masonry cleaner with detergents like sureclean 600 and apply a breathable coating and live with it.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I just looked at the pictures, you have a great foundation. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

agree with CJKarl. Typically, you will see a gutter in the floor against the wall, all the way around to catch the water and take it to a pump. It looks to me that in your 4th pic, there was some concrete work done from the wall to about 24" eliminating your gutter.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I wouldn't get too stressed out about the foundation. Any abnormal bulging? Any serious cracking? Heavy mildew smell? If no, then it;s no big deal. If it really bugs you you will have to excavate and damp proof (note damp proof, there is no water proof with these old foundations) as someone else said. I wouldn't worry much about removing the parging either. I can't see any problems coming from the inside unless the wall is insulated and no longer gets any heat.


----------



## onequick (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, makes me feel better I was really concerned it was becoming a huge issue. I think Ill just chip loose the parging as it fails and replace it with a Hydrated Lime/sand mortar mix at the stone joints. Theres no odor or leaking other then the moisture on the walls the floors never wet. The foundation looks solid and true with no bulges or out of placement. Thanks!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Personally I'd panic. 

I'd probably pour a 15' slab around the entire house with positive drainage away from the house.

If that is not possible I'd plant kudzu in all remaining dirt areas. It is a voracious drinker of the water, and its not bad on salad.


----------



## onequick (Feb 1, 2012)

The house does have sidewalks on all sides except for the back which has a flower bed that my dogs decieded to destroy. When it warms up I will be digging and grading there. The sidewalks are maybe 3' wide and drain pretty good. Its a city home so theres not alot of space betwen homes http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/047.jpg

http://s547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/?action=view&current=House7.jpg


http://s547.photobucket.com/albums/hh463/onequickfamilysedan/?action=view&current=House8.jpg


----------

